# Bigfoot tire for Cub



## sunny91 (Apr 10, 2009)

Sunny


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 10, 2009)

Actually that's a common Super Cub mod for aircraft operating in Alaska and the Canadian bush


----------

